# linux question



## Don M. (Apr 26, 2016)

I've seen some posters here who have transitioned over to Linux...so I have a couple of questions.  I picked up a used Acer laptop at a garage sale for $5...and it is a total vegetable.  It runs, but has at least 6 viruses, and has a counterfeit copy of Windows 7.  I am thinking seriously about just reformatting the HD, and loading Linux on it, and bringing up from scratch, that way. 

Looking on the Internet, I find that something called Ubuntu seems to be the program I would want...is this correct?  If so, I will just download that on my system, burn a CD, then install Ubuntu on this laptop, via CD.
Does this sound correct to those who have gone to Linux?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 26, 2016)

After selecting a compatible distro from HERE downloading & burning the .iso file to a CD, accessing/changing your boot sequence during boot up.  Double clicking on install (distro) one of the first screens lets you pick your install configuration.  Select replace Windows, install XXXXXX there is no need to format the HD, it deletes everything & reconfigures your HD creating UNIX based drive configurations.  I personally like LinuxMint (cinnamon) but there are many others.  I downloaded the latest Ubuntu Mate, installed it on my test system, it felt like looking at a Fisher/Price screen.  I took it off reinstalled cinnamon, put it away.  Others like Ubuntu's Unity desktop, I installed a similar one with openSUSE Leap 42.1 & deleted it after a few weeks didn't like the window configuration too invasive it's a clone of a  tablet screen.  Those configurations are designed best for a touchscreen I have two laptops neither are touchscreen.


----------

